# Heat index 117 I need suspenders for my balls!



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Its HOT!! around here, just whining.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, insanely hot! I'm hiding in the A/C! Just wait a few months and it'll be -30 again!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm soaked again today, they have a product called fresh balls, I've heard the ad on sirius radio


----------

